# Here's one for ya! Acana vs NV Instinct??



## Tahnyr (Aug 16, 2011)

Just another one of "these topics" to add to the mix!

I have a dog... And he's a big dog.  He actually needs to lose 10lbs (already down a couple!). I had him on Acana's "light" formula and he would barely touch the stuff! Not nearly as good as the previous bag he had: Acana Ranchlands (I believe). Grain free, anyway. 

So I put him back on Ranchlands and he LOVES it. Does well on it, too! I think with proper portions, treats cut back & moderate exercise he'll lose te weight just fine. He's a mastiff/lab with maybe some rottie in him. About 125lbs and I'd like to see him at least under 120. He really is quite big! Not fat, just big!! 

So, a PetValu just opened down the street. It's beautiful and almost in my backyard. It's so handy! They sell NV but not Champion pet products (maybe they will in the future, who knows). 

Down to the point of all this! How do you guys feel about feeding NV Instict to your dogs? I've actually never really read up on it, and am really new to the brand. I used to feed Orijen (too rich & expensive) and mostly ToTW. Stopped ToTW after their recall and starte on the grain-free Acana just "cause". I'm really liking it! A lot! Decent price and seemingly great food! Plus, he loves it. 

This turned out to be a much longer message than intended! Apologies!


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm wary of NV right now as a lot of their different kibbles are having a bad smell issue. It's been found in Prairie and Instinct in different flavors. Plus, they just had a recall so I wouldn't feel comfortable with it. 

I'd say Acana might be better. I don't like their new formulation though.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, the recent bad smell thing is a little off. It's been in more than one formula. Most NV formulas are also very high in ash and fat and calories.

I'm kind of bummed about Acana's recent formula changes (as well as the bag getting smaller, yet the price either staying the same or getting pricier). Read of a lot of itchy dog problems too with the new formula.... 

which is a bummer because Jackson always did well on Acana. We're on Earthborn now though with great results thus far, though it's too soon to tell too much... but I LOVE the price (so much less expensive) and it's available at our local Pet Valu. Jackson seriously LOVES the stuff. Great company too IMO.


----------



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

it was the Prairie Beef Meal & Barley Medley only i feeding the limited turkey right now,feed the duck and turkey a month ago,and the venson about three months all ok



boxerlover876 said:


> I'm wary of NV right now as a lot of their different kibbles are having a bad smell issue. It's been found in Prairie and Instinct in different flavors. Plus, they just had a recall so I wouldn't feel comfortable with it.
> 
> I'd say Acana might be better. I don't like their new formulation though.


it was the Prairie Beef Meal & Barley Medley only i feeding the limited turkey right now,feed the duck and turkey a month ago,and the venson about three months all ok


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

If your dog needs to lose a few pounds, there's another very highly rated food that has worked for an obese dog I've fostered in the past. Have you tried Wellness Core Low Fat? It works great! 

Just remember, no matter what food you feed, feed the amount needed for the desired weight, not the current weight. Both Acana and NVI are good foods; I've used both.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

roxiefoxie08 said:


> it was the Prairie Beef Meal & Barley Medley only i feeding the limited turkey right now,feed the duck and turkey a month ago,and the venson about three months all ok
> 
> 
> 
> it was the Prairie Beef Meal & Barley Medley only i feeding the limited turkey right now,feed the duck and turkey a month ago,and the venson about three months all ok


That's the only recalled one so far. I've heard of people having problems with at least three or four of their formulas of Intinct. Too much of a coincidence for me. It seems a larger recall might happen.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

georgiapeach said:


> If your dog needs to lose a few pounds, there's another very highly rated food that has worked for an obese dog I've fostered in the past. Have you tried Wellness Core Low Fat? It works great!
> 
> Just remember, no matter what food you feed, feed the amount needed for the desired weight, not the current weight. Both Acana and NVI are good foods; I've used both.


You are right in part. You should only decrease the amount of food by 10%. Then once he's lost a bit of weight, go down another 10% until you are feeding for his ideal weight. If you take too much food at a time you are risking depriving your dog of much needed nutrients. There's a technical name for that but I don't remember it. Plus it's hard on your dog's heart to lose too much too soon. Expect 1 lb a month max.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Yeah, the recent bad smell thing is a little off. It's been in more than one formula. Most NV formulas are also very high in ash and fat and calories.
> 
> I'm kind of bummed about Acana's recent formula changes (as well as the bag getting smaller, yet the price either staying the same or getting pricier). Read of a lot of itchy dog problems too with the new formula....
> 
> which is a bummer because Jackson always did well on Acana. We're on Earthborn now though with great results thus far, though it's too soon to tell too much... but I LOVE the price (so much less expensive) and it's available at our local Pet Valu. Jackson seriously LOVES the stuff. Great company too IMO.


I just had to throw a bag of thr prairie venison/millet because of a bad smell... But Milne I think was from the trip it took in the back of my truck on the way to my parents... But with all the recall going around, I can't be sure.


----------

